# WANTED: Excellent Condition Un-restored 1934-36 SCHWINN AEROCYCLE



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 14, 2020)

A friend of mine, a  well-heeled collector in Southern CA, wants to acquire one of the finest, original, unrestored 1934-36 Schwinn Aerocyles in existence. He wants to shake one loose from a prominent collection, and ad it to his own. It would be cherished, and not be for resale. Someone here knows someone, knows something. Not looking for a restored piece or a rider, but one that is a solid 7+, or an 8 or better.

I am just a mediator here, not taking a fee, no funny business. Discretion assured. Serious inquiries please.
PM me here or call me at 949.929.4945.  Cash, Cashier’s check or wire transfer.   

Thanks! Mike Shickler
Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 5, 2021)

Did he find one yet???? Pics??


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 6, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> Did he find one yet???? Pics??



He did not! Just trying to put this at the top and keep it active. STILL LOOKING.


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 10, 2021)

What's a 7+ condition Aerocycle go for these days?

Mike - we need to hook up for an pier ride next time since we're both in HB.  Maybe we could start a monthly ride of some sort like LB/Orange Circle.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Mar 16, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> What's a 7+ condition Aerocycle go for these days?
> 
> Mike - we need to hook up for an pier ride next time since we're both in HB.  Maybe we could start a monthly ride of some sort like LB/Orange Circle.



That is a good question! I don't know the answer to it.

As far as a ride that sounds cool. I like the idea of a monthly ride, maybe every 3rd Sunday? I wouldn't be able to make them all but surely most. We should get together either way!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 12, 2021)

20k in my estimation..ive seen 2 that were scary nice....


----------

